# EVZ - EVZ Limited



## ironchef (22 February 2007)

I can't believe I am the first to make this thread. These guys are doing well, I'm interested to hear what the rest of the community thinks about their progress/future. 

I think with the new focus on water and utility upgrades these guys are getting some more deserved attention.


----------



## Jimminy (27 February 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

well I would agree with the half year results for this EVZ just posted.  

Very nice profit if people take the time to examine it closely. Revenue up 187%, Net profit after tax - up 209%. Wow.  

I am a little wary with sp not moving though. Might appear that co. is fully priced if it does nothing when profit figures like this are released particularly given that they mentioned a div to be paid at end of the 07fy. This alone should have moved the share so perhaps was already factored in.

Worth a serious look though.


----------



## pizerule (27 February 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

There's been quite a bit of trading between 44 - 46. It seems that whenever the price reaches the upper mark it's sold back down. The little bit of sell-off today could have been from those who were hoping for a dividend announcement now rather than later.

Still and all, a solid report today with expectations of further growth.

DG


----------



## SilverDollar (7 March 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

I bought into this stock mid last year after it was brought up in the global warming tread. Although there recent price gains have nothing to do with global warming... ??   

Director buying in on an on-market trade @ 43cents this week must be positive.

They should know more about what the future holds for this company than I ever will so I will hold for now.

This was only the second stock I had ever brought so pretty happy with my punt so far.


----------



## Jimminy (26 March 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Wise Owl has a buy recommendation on this stock - $0.80c 12 month target.


----------



## ironchef (12 April 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Lookin good today, fingers crossed for a breakaway.

Anyone else holding this stock?


----------



## Gurgler (12 April 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

I've been interested but not bought as yet. Been hovering about .45 for a while. What leads you to think this is about to take off, ironchef?


----------



## ironchef (12 April 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

I didn't say it will take off, I just hope it will  

Happy with the close sp. I'd love to see it needs to get over the 50 cent mark though


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Trading Halt.

Likely to be announcement of new acquisition for the company. 


This company has signalled they will most likely pay a maiden dividend this year.


----------



## ironchef (1 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00717025

Yep, another acquisition. Holders are not selling easy


----------



## Jimminy (8 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

All time high close of 60c.

Gordon McKern has let slip in a recent BRR interview that they will quite easily achieve their 100m turnover target before years end. This means another acquisition is not too far away.


----------



## Jimminy (15 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Has reached an intraday high of 68c today - sitting at 66.5c. 

This stock will be making another acquisition likely to have annualised 20+million revenue, thereby taking the company to $100m annualised revenue by next year.

People getting on board early - a good story in the water recycling and construction game.


----------



## tayser (18 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Newbie-ish question here: do you think the recent pushing down of the price is to do with the execution of a couple of hundred thousand options this morning and people are just profit taking?


----------



## ironchef (29 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

what is going on? Theres been a huge drop in share price in the last few days and today... can anyone slap a reason on this?


----------



## 1trader (29 May 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Got into envirozel at 22cent, they have had a magnificent turn around and are a well managed company with the outlook being strong and good..Shares have been going down in the last 2days, i suppose as someone has done some profit taking...They should bounce back up Does anyone know why?


----------



## SilverDollar (20 August 2007)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Steady as she goes. Should see the this stroll casually back up to 65 -75 cents no problem after the latest report.


----------



## ironchef (28 February 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Does anyone know what's happened to EVZ in the last couple of days. For the life of me I can't work it out. I'd be very grateful to anyone who can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## robert toms (28 February 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

A very fickle and unusual market at the moment...perhaps shareholders become impatient and the 0.75 cents per share dividend is not enough for some.Who knows ? Results looked OK as did outlook....strange times !However not much is surprising at the moment,and who knows how long it will take for normality,as we know it,to return...beats me?


----------



## SilverDollar (19 March 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Wow, cheap now! Directors buying in a lot last 2 days ...with Div due shortly.
Interesting announcement today too re: share reinvestment.


----------



## golfmos123 (18 May 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

A very quiet thread of late......

Announced new MD recently (Max Findlay) who has come from PRG (another services company) and was there almost 20 yrs.  If you have a look, he built up PRG a lot in that time - useful acquisitions and business expansion.

He might be very useful for EVZ in the near term.  Have seen a brokers report with a buy on EVZ and a SP target towards 60c.

Disclaimer : Don't hold at the moment but have been watching for a little while.


----------



## SilverDollar (17 June 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

Well, gone the other way to what I thought.

Somebody slap me....it keeps getting cheaper.

EBIT $8.6 million (up 41% on previous year)
Capital Value now $43,543,239 (@21)


----------



## Jimminy (17 June 2008)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*



SilverDollar said:


> Well, gone the other way to what I thought.
> 
> Somebody slap me....it keeps getting cheaper.
> 
> ...




I don't think it is cheap based on their recent performance.....

Their EPS and projected EPS give it a P/E of around 10. I'd doubt it even deserves that given the recent poor announcement with the performance of some of the companies.

This should go sub 20c in the coming weeks.

cheers.


----------



## mark_au (6 March 2009)

*Re: EVZ - Envirozel*

EVZ is around 8 cents at this time, im tossing up whether to top up my holdings.
Is anybody following this stock, thoughts ???

cheers


----------

